# Bringing a Vizsla Puppy Home



## MichelG (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm new to this forum since I will sson be the owner of a (magnificent) Vizsla. I will be bringing her home in less than 9 days. The car ride back home if about 2-1/2 hours. I am expecting the dog to cry somewhat during the transit. Would you hold and cuddle the puppy if it happens or ignore the behaviour? (see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_IlVLqn-JM for example)

Some say cuddling a puppy when she crying would encourage the behaviour.

Any comments?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats on your new Pup!

When we brought our girl home a few years ago she sat in the back seat between the kids and they loved on her (and still do!). Being ripped from your Mom is a big transition for these loveable babies. 

She didn't cry, whimper or have any trouble. In fact, she slept most of the 4 hour ride.

I say hold & cuddle away. Just watch the air bag in the front seat!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We drove 400 miles with Dre sitting on my girlfriend's lap. He slept most of the time. When he was not sleeping, he was chewing on baby carrots or his toys. He did not make a sound all the way home. We stopped every hour and a half or so to let him out, but make sure you don't stop at any truck stops or rest areas. Since she is not vaccinated, you don't want her to be where other random dogs have been.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Are you going by yourself? If not just have the passenger hold the pup and she'll be fine.

I had an 9 hour drive, broken up into 2 days, by myself. I crated her for most of it and found that she would howl for 30-40 minutes, sleep for another 30-40 minutes, and then start crying again at which point I'd pull over for a potty/play break. The last hour I let her out of her crate, but left it open and she alternated between exploring it and sleeping peacefully on a blanket in the back seat. When she cried I would talk to her calmly, you know not in a sympathetic "oh, you poor puppy kind of way." I'd turn up some music, maybe sing along, put on some classical music, whatever. 

You're right that you don't want to encourage the crying or feed her anxiety by coddling her, but keep in mind that she's a baby going through a lot of changes. Giving her attention when she's crying, at least for the drive home, is probably more beneficial for bonding than it is detrimental to training. 

Enjoy your pup!


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

hI,

I drove 8 hours to get my puppie 1 week ago.
I wen with my mother and she was on ly lap the whole time.
No cring and slept almost all the way!
2h30 !no worries!!!


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My pup pretty much was exactly the same as Solefald's Dre. On girlfriend's lap for a 4 hour drive, let him out every hour or so to pee, drink. He just slept, shivered, and slowly got used to the radio. Would not have gone well without the girlfriend's lap. I'd really suggest bringing someone you trust along. If it's not someone who will be living with or seeing the pup, then have that person drive while you cuddle, I think. 

-mra-


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I held Miles the whole way home because he was crying in his crate. 

Poor second child Chase was in his crate on the way home. I was very careful to make my best effort not to make Miles jealous of his new brother, and I thought a car ride home in Mom's lap would not please my spoiled baby. So Chase rode home in the crate, completely quiet. Maybe because Miles sat next to him he didn't have as much anxiety. They are also completely different personalities. Miles hated his crate and had separation anxiety. He only likes it if we are traveling. Chase likes his crate and will go in there if he's very tired, and has slept through the night since his first week.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our puppy was supposed to go in a cat carrier- NOT she squirmed, whined and explored the front seat of the car. And when she wasn't doing that she slept on my lap with her head on the console between us. Does your puppy have a blanket or towel that has been around his/her mom and siblings? That does help to settle them a bit better. We were only an hour and a half away from home so not a bad trip. She did have sharp little nails and we got lots of scratches.


----------

